# Corny Keg Volumes = When 19 Litres Isn't 19 Litres



## michael_aussie (27/2/11)

The corny kegs are described as being 19 litre kegs.
I haven't don't an accurate check, but I estimate the "useable" volume (ie. to about 1/2" below the gas in tube) is closer to 16 or 17 litres.

How much beer do you fit in a corny?


----------



## mossko (27/2/11)

When I fill Corny kegs from my 23lt fermenters, i leave the few centimeters of gap below the gas in taps and usually have enough beer left in the fermenter to easily fill 5 or so 750ml bottles before hitting the yeast cake.. so I reckon it's very close to 19 litres


----------



## brando (27/2/11)

michael_aussie said:


> The corny kegs are described as being 19 litre kegs.
> I haven't don't an accurate check, but I estimate the "useable" volume (ie. to about 1/2" below the gas in tube) is closer to 16 or 17 litres.
> 
> How much beer do you fit in a corny?



If you have a set of scales, then you would have an accurate check.


----------



## bradsbrew (27/2/11)

brando said:


> If you have a set of scales, then you would have an accurate check.



Good idea! Next time I fill a keg I might just put it on the scales to see where 19L is in the keg.


Cheers Brad


----------



## donburke (27/2/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Good idea! Next time I fill a keg I might just put it on the scales to see where 19L is in the keg.
> 
> 
> Cheers Brad




i have a coke keg that has stamped on it in a foreign language the number 18 and the number 19 preceed by what i presume to be gross 19 litres and net 18 litres


----------



## Thirsty Boy (27/2/11)

I fill em to the very top and get more like 20-20.5 in there.

Gas diptubes can be cut short, or with the addition of a check valve, or "being very careful", i see no reason to only fill to the top weld, which is about the 19L mark IMO.

They carbonate a little slower when very full


----------



## Sammus (27/2/11)

yeah i go over 19L. Theyre 5gal (even stamped on them if you look). 5gal = 18.9L, so they should be close.


----------

